# Pain from depression



## Cat Dancer (Nov 12, 2008)

I keep thinking about that commercial, I think it's Cymbalta, where it says depression hurts. And it does. I just am in pain from it. All over. I think it honestly makes me feel achey and sore. 

Does it cause this in anyone else?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 12, 2008)

I certainly am more likely to feel more sensations of physical discomfort -- psychosomatic or not -- when I'm depressed.

BTW:

Pain a common side effect of depression? - Psychlinks
Pain and mood: Depression hurts - Psychlinks


----------



## healthbound (Nov 12, 2008)

I have fibromyalgia and it certainly is worse when I'm in a depression.  Some research suggests fibro and PTSD and/or depression are linked.  I've also heard "they" are using Cymbalta to treat fibro too.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 13, 2008)

My family doctor believes I had an episode of pain caused by depression and stress.

I had major pains in my side and almost went to the hospital.  I went to the doctor and she did blood work, ultra sound and xrays only to find out there was nothing physically there.   She doesn't hesitate and always believes me.

When I went for the results she had noticed just by the way I was sitting that I was holding a lot of tention.

The most amazing thing is, she never judged me or thought I wasted her time etc.  She was amazing about it.  I keep thanking my lucky stars for her.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 13, 2008)

That's good that you had someone who didn't judge you or think you wasted their time, NickNack.  How wonderful. 

I just am in so much pain. I don't know what is going on, but I'm not sick, just hurting, especially my chest. It just feels like an ache.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 13, 2008)

why not go see your doctor about it cat dancer? just to rule out a physical cause.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate to keep bothering my doctor.  My next appointment isn't until the end of December. I guess I could call though.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 13, 2008)

that's what she's there for. and besides, i think talking to her will help lift your spirits a bit too. just to have a bit of contact with someone you like


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, I could at least call and ask. That would probably be all right.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 13, 2008)

When I have my bouts of depression, the physical pain I live with definitely gets worse and my red flags come out. i.e. sleeping and eating right. If I overlook that, I go into a downward spiral real quick.
Emotional support comes to mind too, like speaking with a good friend.:support:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 13, 2008)

That definitely makes sense. I do think my pains are from depression. Hopefully when the depression lifts the pain will lift some too. Just hoping the depression will lift soon.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 13, 2008)

Cat Dancer, could the pains in your chest be anxiety?  I remember I called TelleHealth Ontario one night thinking I was having heart problems, the nurse councilled me and deturmined I was having anxiety and advised me to take an anti anxiety pill and told me some relaxing techniques and the pain went away.  

Made an appointment to see doctor and she checked my heart (again with no judgement) and pulse etc and my heart was fine.  Anytime I have a change of symptoms I always see my doctor.  I think you should consult or see your doctor too.

Tellehealth Ontario told me to make sure I advised my anxiety was showing differently.  Usually I have "stroke symptoms" with my panic attacks, not "heart attack symptoms"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 13, 2008)

It could be anxiety. I think I'll call my doctor tomorrow and just see what she thinks. It won't hurt anything. Thanks.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 13, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon.  :cat:  I just found this and it remined me of your cat dancing.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 13, 2008)

Awww, thank you.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 13, 2008)

:vroom: you can have my car to play with.


----------



## healthbound (Nov 14, 2008)

haha...cute!


----------



## Halo (Nov 14, 2008)

CD,

I really think that it would be a good idea to either call your doctor or go see him/her especially if you are having pains in your chest.  Although it may be anxiety related there is a possibility that it isn't but you don't want to take that chance.

I hope that you get a hold of your doctor today and let us know how it goes.

Take care
:hug: :hug:


----------

